# Beware - Newegg "Egg Saver" Shipping



## Geoff

Whenever I had ordered from Newegg, my order was almost always at my house in 2-3 days (excluding weekends/holidays).  I preferred FedEx, but then they went to UPS, where I still got it in 2-3 days except it came in the evening instead of the afternoon.

Anyways, I ordered my first item with "Egg Saver" shipping, since it was free I decided to go with it instead of spending $6 on 3-day service.  Here is the history of my order so far:

11/26 - Order Placed
11/28 - Shipped (According to Newegg)
12/01 - Tracking Information Received 
12/02 - Supposedly "Picked Up" (Wasn't it shipped on the 28th?)
12/03 - Arrived in Kentucky
12/04 - Departed Kentucky
12/08 - Arrived in Massachusetts

It has been 12 days (8 business days), and I don't have it yet.  And according to the tracking information it left Kentucky a few days ago and probably has another 1-2 stops before getting to NH.

So just as a warning, even though they say 3-7 business days, it most likely will be MUCH longer.  I'd rather Newegg give a discount and charge $0.99 for 3-Day shipping or something.



EDIT:  Today it arrived in Massachusetts, so it should be here in 2 days or so, it will have taken 9-10 business days for it to arrive since I placed my order.


----------



## N3crosis

What did you order?(If you don't mind me asking) Maybe it ran out of stock?


----------



## Calibretto

Flar0n said:


> What did you order?(If you don't mind me asking) Maybe it ran out of stock?


If it was out of stock, it wouldn't be shipped out in the first place.

I'd be calling Newegg and letting them know you're not happy.


----------



## theasian100

That's pretty messed up... I've used the Eggsaver many times and I've never had to wait more than 3 days to get my items


----------



## Geoff

Flar0n said:


> What did you order?(If you don't mind me asking) Maybe it ran out of stock?


I ordered a wireless mouse for my laptop.  It's still in stock now.



theasian100 said:


> That's pretty messed up... I've used the Eggsaver many times and I've never had to wait more than 3 days to get my items


Are you sure that was Egg Saver (3-7 Day) and not the UPS 3-Day saver shipping?


----------



## dznutz

i love ups..... they come to my house between 2pm and 8pm.
when i'm not there they put it in front of my doorstep
i always use usps whenever possible.  they always come within 2:30 - 3:20pm and NEVER leave things in front of the door where everybody can grab it.

about newegg shipping... if the items are in the nearest warehouse then i'd get it within 2 days.  the longest i've waited was a week and it was from the east coast.


----------



## douche

I live in SoCal, and Newegg's tax is killer....


----------



## Twist86

dznutz said:


> i love ups..... they come to my house between 2pm and 8pm.




I love them too...I have had 2 packages f***** thrown and dropped kicked this year by them.

Fedex I loved for years and never had a jack off kick my package nor leave my package at the door and walk off...they don't even knock or ring the doorbell anymore.

Wasn't for Neweggs customer support and their great packaging I would have switched to a FedEx site.


----------



## Geoff

dznutz said:


> i love ups..... they come to my house between 2pm and 8pm.
> when i'm not there they put it in front of my doorstep
> i always use usps whenever possible.  they always come within 2:30 - 3:20pm and NEVER leave things in front of the door where everybody can grab it.
> 
> about newegg shipping... if the items are in the nearest warehouse then i'd get it within 2 days.  the longest i've waited was a week and it was from the east coast.


Again, that happens to me to if it's shipped from NJ or even TN using UPS 3-Day shipping.  However this "Egg Saver" shipping is shipped via DHL, who then hands it over to USPS for delivery.  Stupid IMO, why didn't they go via USPS from the start?


----------



## Dystopia

well, its not 3-7 GUARUNTEED. Just like if i ship somthing via mail where it says 2.9 bus days, it can still take longer. Newgg is not at fault, they do not contorl the post office. In fact, one time, my old brother ordered somthing(not from newegg) it was supposed to me here within 9 days, it came in 14(?) days instead, because for several days it just sat at the post office!


----------



## Geoff

Elimin8or said:


> well, its not 3-7 GUARUNTEED. Just like if i ship somthing via mail where it says 2.9 bus days, it can still take longer. Newgg is not at fault, they do not contorl the post office. In fact, one time, my old brother ordered somthing(not from newegg) it was supposed to me here within 9 days, it came in 14(?) days instead, because for several days it just sat at the post office!


Read my original post.  I am not blaming Newegg, I am blaming their "Egg Saver" shipping option and warning others that it may very well take 7+ days for it to arrive.


----------



## brian

Twist86 said:


> I love them too...I have had 2 packages f***** thrown and dropped kicked this year by them.
> 
> Fedex I loved for years and never had a jack off kick my package nor leave my package at the door and walk off...they don't even knock or ring the doorbell anymore.
> 
> Wasn't for Neweggs customer support and their great packaging I would have switched to a FedEx site.



May I just remind everyone that swearing is unacceptable here. Even bleeping out letters does not change the meaning.

Please refer to http://www.computerforum.com/89001-swearing-computer-forum.html


----------



## simpletron

I'm not suprised by the package taking longer than 7 days given when you ordered. anything thats says 7+ days as the max time is only being flown around when there is extra capacity on the plane(s). since it is the holiday season(and ordered right before a very busy shopping weekend), there isn't a lot of extra capacity and thus some delays are bound to happen and people getting their packages a couple of days late.


----------



## Trizoy

You opted for the free shipping and you are complaining? And it wasnt 8 business days, it is 5, since the Thanksgiving holiday. Also you need to take into account the volume of packages being sent around.. it is the holiday season. If you don't want to be put in the situation pay the $6.00


----------



## Geoff

Trizoy said:


> You opted for the free shipping and you are complaining? And it wasnt 8 business days, it is 5, since the Thanksgiving holiday. Also you need to take into account the volume of packages being sent around.. it is the holiday season. If you don't want to be put in the situation pay the $6.00


I actually forgot about Thanksgiving, haha!  Even so, by the time it gets here it will have been 7+ days.  Again, sorry if my original post came off as hostile, I simply wanted to warn people that Newegg's fairly new "Egg Saver" shipping take quite a while to receive (most likely the fault of DHL and needing to tender to USPS).  My real complaint is how Newegg changed their free shipping services from UPS 3-Day to this new Egg Saver via DHL/USPS.

Anyways, what I found interesting was that only a few items with free shipping are sent via Egg Saver, the rest are shipped FREE via UPS 3-Day Guarantee.

I ordered that one item on 11/26 and haven't received it yet, and in the mean time I ordered something on 11/28 and I got it on 12/3, and it was shipped from CA!


----------



## Calibretto

Why did Newegg switch to DHL for their free shipping? DHL is full of FAIL. Here's what my tracking status says. I ordered on 12/4:

"We do not yet have any record of the tracking number you've entered. Please try again later."


----------



## Geoff

Calibretto said:


> Why did Newegg switch to DHL for their free shipping? DHL is full of FAIL. Here's what my tracking status says. I ordered on 12/4:
> 
> "We do not yet have any record of the tracking number you've entered. Please try again later."


Exactly!  Newegg said my order had been shipped and I even had a tracking number, however it took 3-4 days for the tracking number to even become active, and when the tracking information did finally appear it showed as being shipped that day, not when I received the tracking number.

DHL really is fail for things like this, especially when they have to tend it over to USPS since they don't want to drive out to Dunbarton to deliver it.


----------



## StrangleHold

DHL and USPS ground shipping is from the pit of Hell!


----------



## Calibretto

^^^ Yes, my thoughts exactly


----------



## Geoff

StrangleHold said:


> DHL and USPS ground shipping is from the pit of Hell!


Do you mean UPS?  USPS is the best IMO, their priority mail is very reasonable on small-medium packages, arrives in 2-3 days, they deliver on Saturday, and the mail usually comes in the afternoon.  I wish Newegg used them for their smaller items.

Well anyways, maybe the dates were messed up because I received my package today via USPS (tracking info said it arrived in Mass. today...).

Anyways, I would say use Egg Saver if you don't mind waiting a week or so, but if you want the normal 2-3 day delivery, choose UPS 3-day.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

i ordered something on nov. 11th, didn't get it until nov. 22nd


----------



## StrangleHold

Yeah USPS priority mail is pretty good. The regular USPS ground shipping is what i was talking about.


----------



## Calibretto

USPS is soooo cheap! I shipped an electric guitar overseas and it only cost me $20!


----------



## Geoff

StrangleHold said:


> Yeah USPS priority mail is pretty good. The regular USPS ground shipping is what i was talking about.


Ah, you mean like parcel post?  Whenever I've gone to ship packages priority mail has always been only a few dollars more then parcel post, and only a few cents more for small packages.  I choose USPS Priority whenever I can.


----------



## StrangleHold

With USPS 3 Day Priority Mail is pretty good, the only thing is if its something small, USPS is the worse to (lose) it. Thats what I use to ship stuff back or out. Tried the USPS regular ground shipping once to Texas and it took forever to get there. Called and asked them if they paid a illegal on a donkey to take it.


----------



## theasian100

[-0MEGA-];1131782 said:
			
		

> I ordered a wireless mouse for my laptop.  It's still in stock now.
> 
> 
> Are you sure that was Egg Saver (3-7 Day) and not the UPS 3-Day saver shipping?



yep yep 100% Pos


----------



## just a noob

seems to me that newegg switched from giving free 3 day shipping or whatever it was, over to standard ups, wish they offered a cheaper option than 3 day, though, going to cost me 30 dollars to get a server chassis delivered to me(80 dollar chassis) but, what i can't understand is, my mother recently ordered a large(and heavy) tile saw(75 pounds+) and we didn't have to pay at all for shipping


----------



## computermaineack

On November 10 DHL announced that due to economic uncertainty they were ceasing all domestic air and ground operations, so that probably is a contributing factor as they shut down their hubs across the US.(http://www.dhl-usa.com/restructuring/domupdate.asp)

The only time I've had something shipped to me via DHL was when I had to RMA my motherboard--it was shipped ground from California (I live in Connecticut) and I had it in three days.

When a package is "shipped" it doesn't mean that that is necessarily when it physically enters the shipper's network. It means that the package has been sealed and a shipping label has been printed for it, ie, billing information received. If this happens after FedEx/UPS/USPS makes their pick up for the day then it will say it was shipped but won't actually be picked up until the next business day. When I order something from Newegg on a Saturday or Sunday, I'll usually get an email before Monday with a tracking number that its been shipped, but UPS and FedEx don't pick up on Saturdays or Sundays.

Also, the handoff from DHL to USPS isn't a factor...all they do is deliver it to the post office like they are mailing a package. Not a source for delays.

Newegg never had free shipping on all of their items. On alot of items they had free shipping, but on alot of it they charged shipping. As we all know nothing in this world is free, the  cost of shipping is built into the cost of the item. By offering the slower shipping it lets them lower the price of the item.

Finally, as noted above, it is the holiday season. The mail and parcel systems are at peak capacity, and your package being shipped over the Thanksgiving holiday certainly doesn't help.


----------



## Geoff

computermaineack said:


> Also, the handoff from DHL to USPS isn't a factor...all they do is deliver it to the post office like they are mailing a package. Not a source for delays.
> 
> Newegg never had free shipping on all of their items. On alot of items they had free shipping, but on alot of it they charged shipping. As we all know nothing in this world is free, the  cost of shipping is built into the cost of the item. By offering the slower shipping it lets them lower the price of the item.
> 
> Finally, as noted above, it is the holiday season. The mail and parcel systems are at peak capacity, and your package being shipped over the Thanksgiving holiday certainly doesn't help.


First, I'd say it does make a difference.  If DHL hands a package over to USPS, it may not be shipped out from USPS until the next pickup time (which could be 4-5PM in some locations).  So instead of DHL simply going directly from KY to NH, they go to KY to MA for a few hours then to NH, which could amount for an extra day if the timing is right.

I know Newegg never had free shipping on ALL of their items, what I meant was the items that did have free shipping used to be shipped via UPS.  I actually watched the prices on Newegg, and in a particular instance an item was say $10 with $4 shipping, then it went on sale for $13 with free shipping, and then back down to $10 with $4 shipping.

Yes the holiday season can be slower, but I had my other item shipped via USPS here in 3 business days over the same weekend.


----------



## philhu

I think the problem is such...

When you use UPS, FedEx, etc, they quote a timeframe, but always try to, and usually do,  beat it.  And you always see the package moving through the system.  That is the gratification.

UPS quotes 7-10 days west coast to east coast, ground.  People usually see it in 4 days over here.  People are happy.

DHL actually SLOWS down to the max delivery period that was promised.  If you are told 4-7 day, they slow it down to get there in 7 days.  I live in Massachusetts, a pkg using DHL has been in E.Rutherford, NJ as 'leaving delivery center' for 2.5 days now.

Most carriers want to move the pkgs out, not store them.  DHL has a very convoluted idea of service.  On a 4-7 day quote, I would like to try for 4 days if I was them, and live with 7, but looking at their screens, they are PURPOSELY SLOWING down the deliveries.  So they aim for 7, and usually miss by a day or 2!  Heck, the USPS handoff takes a full business day!

I was quoted 4-7 days, I am on business day 4, pkg stuck somewhere out of E.Rutherford, NJ, still waiting for the handoff to USPS.

Again, if it was me, I'd pass those pkgs off to USPS ASAP.  Get them out of my (DHL) hands!

What does it pay for them to hold pkgs?  I don't get it


----------



## PohTayToez

I doubt they're intentionally slowing down packages.  More likely they just don't run every route every day which is probably how they save money... fewer trucks and fewer workers.  

I think USPS is a big factor here as well, they are the most unreliable for package delivery.


----------



## voyagerfan99

P.S. This thread is 2-1/2 years old


----------



## PohTayToez

lol whoops


----------



## Geoff

Since then they've gone back to UPS 3 day shipping for most free shipping, which is much nicer!


----------



## voyagerfan99

[-0MEGA-];1655051 said:
			
		

> Since then they've gone back to UPS 3 day shipping for most free shipping, which is much nicer!



The small things like memory and flash drives still have egg saver available.


----------



## PohTayToez

And software too, last time I ordered a system builder copy of Window 7 it took over a week to arrive.


----------



## Sdot

*They are human*

The people who work at newegg and ups are both human, they are bound to mess up every now and again


----------

